# Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Good smoke.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had 6 or 8 of these in the last 2 months and each one has burnt well with nice flavors. The flavor develops about 30% of the way in and gets b...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Good smoke.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> I've had 6 or 8 of these in the last 2 months and each one has burnt well with nice flavors. The flavor develops about 30% of the way in and gets b...
> 
> Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Good smoke.


Ever since; a blind tasting among 3 avid cigar smoker; were given each a 858 s/g. Was interesting to see everyone's "review & rating" all rating's were 85 an below with the lowest being 70. Everyone has the same comment's. Blind tasting is amazing. The band an story sure does fool some of us.


----------

